# SpeakerCraft accutune box 8



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

This cabinet was thrown in the recycle bin here at the office. It's missing the subwoofer but curious to know if I was to get a new replacement 8" driver could this be a cool little mbm for under a sofa? 

Anyone have experience with these accutune cabinets? 

Thanks









Update* I decided to toss it as I didn't have any interest in it.


----------

